# Albert Camus....



## escorial (Sep 18, 2016)

[video=youtube_share;01meVbOfObc]https://youtu.be/01meVbOfObc[/video]


----------



## escorial (Sep 18, 2016)

[video=youtube_share;YWT5Y8MIpwI]https://youtu.be/YWT5Y8MIpwI[/video]


----------



## escorial (Sep 18, 2016)

[video=youtube_share;6zHxoDhJLL0]https://youtu.be/6zHxoDhJLL0[/video]


----------



## escorial (Sep 18, 2016)

[video=youtube_share;TSwhVM8JbOk]https://youtu.be/TSwhVM8JbOk[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth (Sep 18, 2016)

They eventually found enough paper to print his first book...


----------



## escorial (Sep 18, 2016)

just finished The Fall only 93 pages long and The Outsider was only 128...256 The Plague..not a prolific writer but what he fills the pages with is intensity like no other i reckon.


----------



## dither (Sep 18, 2016)

escorial said:


> just finished The Fall only 93 pages long and The Outsider was only 128...256 The Plague..not a prolific writer but what he fills the pages with is intensity like no other i reckon.



I haven't been able to find anything in local libraries but i really need to check this Camus fellow out.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Sep 18, 2016)

Good footballer too...


----------



## escorial (Sep 18, 2016)

Bloggsworth said:


> Good footballer too...






yeah a very good goalie.....cool


----------



## Book Cook (Sep 22, 2016)

_The Stranger _is in the top three books I've ever read.


----------



## patskywriter (Sep 22, 2016)

http://www.openculture.com/free-philosophy-ebooks


Scroll down to Camus.


----------



## escorial (Jan 5, 2017)

[video=youtube_share;SdbLqOXmJ04]https://youtu.be/SdbLqOXmJ04[/video]


----------

